# Dark mode?



## Kurlee

Loving that we can customize the look of the forum again! Do you think we'll eventually get a dark mode?


----------



## Choclatcotton

Kurlee said:


> Loving that we can customize the look of the forum again! Do you think we'll eventually get a dark mode?


How do we customize????


----------



## GGsKin

Kurlee said:


> Loving that we can customize the look of the forum again! Do you think we'll eventually get a dark mode?



I'm always on here via my phone. Mine is in dark mode, thanks to my general phone setting already being in dark mode.


----------



## beverly

@Kurlee @Choclatcotton At the bottom of the forum, toward the left side you'll see something that says "style chooser". XenBase dark is an option


----------



## Saludable84

beverly said:


> @Kurlee @Choclatcotton At the bottom of the forum, towardn the left side you'll see something that says "style chooser". XenBase dark is an option


I can only see 
"Use default style"
"Default Style"
"LHCF Base"


----------



## beverly

@Saludable84 I am sorry I don't  know why you aren't seeing all the options. Have you tried to log in from your laptop instead of your phone and see if  you see all of them options available or vice versa? Is anyone else experiencing this issue?


----------



## Sosoothing

beverly said:


> @Saludable84 I am sorry I don't  know why you aren't seeing all the options. Have you tried to log in from your laptop instead of your phone and see if  you see all of them options available or vice versa? Is anyone else experiencing this issue?



I'm having the same issue as @Saludable84 
I only see the 3 options she listed.


----------



## GGsKin

beverly said:


> @Saludable84 I am sorry I don't  know why you aren't seeing all the options. Have you tried to log in from your laptop instead of your phone and see if  you see all of them options available or vice versa? Is anyone else experiencing this issue?



Same as @Saludable84  I only see the mentioned options.


----------



## kokodiva524

beverly said:


> @Saludable84 I am sorry I don't  know why you aren't seeing all the options. Have you tried to log in from your laptop instead of your phone and see if  you see all of them options available or vice versa? Is anyone else experiencing this issue?




I'm having the same issue as @Saludable84
I only see the 3 options.


----------



## Saludable84

beverly said:


> @Saludable84 I am sorry I don't  know why you aren't seeing all the options. Have you tried to log in from your laptop instead of your phone and see if  you see all of them options available or vice versa? Is anyone else experiencing this issue?


Yes. I’ve tried from both computer and phone.


----------



## Kurlee

beverly said:


> @Saludable84 I am sorry I don't  know why you aren't seeing all the options. Have you tried to log in from your laptop instead of your phone and see if  you see all of them options available or vice versa? Is anyone else experiencing this issue?


Thanks @beverly! On my end, it only show "Use default style", "Default Style", and "LHCF Base" as options on PC.


----------



## Kurlee

Saludable84 said:


> I can only see
> "Use default style"
> "Default Style"
> "LHCF Base"


Yes, that's what I see too.


----------



## Goombay_Summer

I'm  only seeing the three modes as well.


----------



## beverly

I am trying to get this issue resolved as well (Dark Mode). Unfortunately I am only able to do certain tasks technically. I apologize in the delay or inconvenience. Just know that eventually I will have it resolved. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Aggie

beverly said:


> I am trying to get this issue resolved as well (Dark Mode). Unfortunately I am only able to do certain tasks technically. I apologize in the delay or inconvenience. Just know that eventually I will have it resolved. Thank you for your patience.


Thank you @beverly, since I too only see the default and LHCF Base options available.


----------



## shortycocoa

Kurlee said:


> Loving that we can customize the look of the forum again! Do you think we'll eventually get a dark mode?



You can always put your phone in dark mode and/or force dark mode if you use Google Chrome.  I'm not sure if you can do that with other browsers.  I did both and feel some type of way now looking at things that aren't in dark mode.  

chrome://flags/#enable-force-dark

^^^^open Google Chrome and type this in the search bar, then 'enable' force dark mode for web contents.  Then relaunch Chrome.  All your web pages should be in dark mode after that.


----------



## Aggie

shortycocoa said:


> You can always put your phone in dark mode and/or force dark mode if you use Google Chrome.  I'm not sure if you can do that with other browsers.  I did both and feel some type of way now looking at things that aren't in dark mode.
> 
> chrome://flags/#enable-force-dark
> 
> ^^^^open Google Chrome and type this in the search bar, then 'enable' force dark mode for web contents.  Then relaunch Chrome.  All your web pages should be in dark mode after that.


Thanks for sharing this but unfortunately, I don't want everything in dark mode. This site is a little too light for my taste since the change, but not every site I visit is this way for me.


----------



## shortycocoa

Aggie said:


> Thanks for sharing this but unfortunately, I don't want everything in dark mode. This site is a little too light for my taste since the change, but not every site I visit is this way for me.



Hmmmm....would inverting the colors help?


----------



## ChemistryGirl

Yay! We have a dark mode now!

if you check back at the “style chooser “ tab, there is now an option for “LHCF Base Dark”.


----------



## Kurlee

Just switched! Thanks @beverly !


----------



## Aggie

Yay. Love this dark mode - it is a lot easier on my eyes.


----------



## BonBon

I like it


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Thank y’all so much for informing me of dark mode. My eyes just cried tears of happiness (and relief) it finally matches my phone’s dark mode. My boyfriend calls me a vampire lol


----------



## Amour

I automatically have dark mode but don't prefer this colour, but all the options appear dark for me. Any ideas?


----------



## Rastafarai

Amour said:


> I automatically have dark mode but don't prefer this colour, but all the options appear dark for me. Any ideas?



Scroll to the very bottom of the page. At the far left corner you should see "Style Chooser". Click on that and you can select "Use default style".


----------



## Melaninme

Yes, Yes, and YES!!!!!


----------

